# Happy Birthday Uncle Bob



## Josie1945

Hope you have the best Birthday
 ever.

Josie


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!  Have a great day.


----------



## GotGarlic

*Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob! Cheers!*


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!

What's for supper?


----------



## bethzaring

Wishing you the bestest birthday ever, Uncle Bob!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Happy birthday Uncle Bob !


----------



## Katie H

Happy birthday, Uncle Bob! Put a little chocolate ice cream on that cake Whiskadoodle set out for you.  

Hope you have a great year ahead.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Thanks everyone. It was a great day. Went out to dinner with the family. We had a great time and some pretty good food. Tapas, Tacos, Table side guacamole...and other "stuff". Margaritas were delicious and plentiful....except for Miss Uncle Bob....the designated driver....a job she was all to happy to perform.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw gee, Uncle Bob, I plumb missed this thread.  I'm glad to read that you had a wonderful birthday. I hope the "wonderful" continues until your next one - and beyond.


----------

